# I QUIT I QUIT



## Forever truth (Mar 15, 2015)

Fraudulent and deceptive
*Uber Hourly guarantee deceives drivers*
?
*Legal issue*

Uber declines to pay the hourly guarantee and not for obvious reasons. The tards are telling me the email was for tips on how to maximize earnings. I see why so many states want to fight their cause. Here's the email even States no opt in required! !

















TAMPA BAY WEEKLY UPDATE

There has never been a better time to partner with Uber. The kickoff to the summer season of music festivals and other outdoor activities made last week the biggest week ever in Tampa Bay. Read on to see how you can continue to max out your earnings all season long.

VISIT THE WEBSITE

HOURLY GUARANTEES
What are the requirements to be eligible for the guarantees?

Accept 90% of your trip requests
Complete an average of 1 trip per hour
Be online for at least 50 minutes out of the hour









Our guarantees are as simple as this:

If you make more than we are guaranteeing in gross fares, you will receive your earnings minus Uber's fee
If you make less in gross fares than the guaranteed amount, we will add the difference to your earnings and then subtract Uber's fee

WEEKLY TAMPA BAY DEMAND

DEMAND HOTSPOTS









QUESTIONS?

Email us directly at View OnlineUnsubscribe









A moment agoEditReport
+ QuoteReply





*UBER Driver in DC Hourly pay*
Joel Johnson, in forum: Complaints
Replies:

14
Feb 28, 2015

*POLL: What is your gross hourly take, on average for UberX?*
LastGenerationHumanDriver, in forum: San Francisco
Replies:

56
Jun 7, 2015

*I guess Uber hourly rate guarantee incentive offers have gone extinct?*
DCUberXGrrrl, in forum: Washington DC
Replies:

22
Dec 12, 2014

*Funny how Uber calculates the hourly*
prdelnik666, in forum: Pay
Replies:

11
May 27, 2015

*uber hourly guarantees*
UberxD, in forum: Washington DC
Replies:

7
Sep 7, 2014
Forums>Community>Complaints>

Forums
Watched Threads
New Posts
TOP 10
Forever truth
Inbox
Alerts

Search
Contact Us
Help

Terms and Rules
Forum software by XenForo™
Tac Anti Spam from Surrey Forum


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

Those are pretty bad guarantees anyway. Do you see it says gross that's before the safe ride fee and their cut. Uber on average takes 30% of the gross fare. So those guarantees are 8.75 to 10.50 an hour. If your not beating those guarantees then maybe don't drive uber. I'm sorry still but I gave up on Uber guarantees long ago not worth it.


----------



## vetalbon (Jul 17, 2015)

What?


----------

